# River Rust Rump (Aphonopelma sp."New River")



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

Hia guys! After going into a pet shop and handleing a spider for the first time i decided i would like to get a River Rust Rump (Aphonopelma sp."New River")they are lovley (tho i still like the red knees!)
he was calm as anything  £60 for a 2 1/2 Year (im going to see if i can find cheaper)
tho i might go for a spiderling.... 
dose anyone have any of theese?
if so pictures :no1:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Go to www.thespidershop.co.uk 

Lee has some in I think and we will probably be the cheapest you can find!

_EDIT: http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/insect/product_info.php?products_id=1820_


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

bobby said:


> Go to www.thespidershop.co.uk
> 
> Lee has some in I think and we will probably be the cheapest you can find!
> 
> _EDIT: New River Rust Rump (Aphonopelma sp. "New River") Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates_


Yeah i was looking at that, but if its wc it wont be easy to handle will it?


----------



## burmman (Oct 30, 2008)

it shouldn't be to bad, but i think even the 'tame' 1's just tollerate handling, you wont find better then Lee.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

shouldn't make much difference, if it's docile it's docile, and if it's not it's not, regardless of whether it's WC or CB. 

Most of the Aphonopelmas are quite docile, but it's luck of the draw really, sometimes you will just get a more defensive one.

My pinktoe is WC and is soft as anything.


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

beguana said:


> Yeah i was looking at that, but if its wc it wont be easy to handle will it?


No T is 'easy' to handle. Being wild caught or captive bred makes absolutly no difference. Various species such as G.Rosea (chile rose) and B.Smithi (Mex red knee) are more docile and calm when handeled but can still be aggressive. The smithi are renowned for kicking hairs. Generally speaking these 2 are docile as are a number of other species but no T can be tamed, captive bred or wild caught. 

Chris


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

ah i was hoping that was the case! 
i will do some reserch  then i will go to lee for a T i think  
if you guys think hes good then ill take your word for it : victory:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

We know hes good

even puts creme eggs in the box


----------



## miz (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey guys. I'm new here, and found this thread on the Aphonopelma sp. New River from a google search and decided to sign up  I got a New river rust rump today actually. My second T. (First was Grammostola rosea) She was wild caught with about 6 others this year. I never imagined a T would be so calm. She's cool as a cucumber. She will even let you cup her, hold her upside down, and pet her fangs. Not skiddish, and doesn't kick hairs at all. That won't go for every T of course,(especially for wc) but the guy who sold it to me owns several, and even "trained" a pink toe to lay upside down so he can pet it's belly. mg: (He called it 'playing dead') It was pretty sweet. It's hard to say whether any certain species will be especially calm or agressive....it's just a matter of chance i guess. Hopefully if you get that one it will be super calm like mine :2thumb: Good luck!


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

beguana said:


> Yeah i was looking at that, but if its wc it wont be easy to handle will it?


 Don't worry about handling too much, even if t seems defensive the first weeks, after a few feeds she will settle down and be more handleable anyway, Patients is a virtue and all that.
Try handling a T.Blondi :whip:
HTH, John : victory:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

did he bite you yet john?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

You cannot guarantee it will be docile as all spiders are different.Some of mine are docile, some are skittish and others are just evil with 8 legs ( red rump of death lol)


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

miz said:


> She will even let you cup her, hold her upside down, and pet her fangs.


I'm working on training my cobalt blue to do that :whistling2:


----------

